# power 1000 mosfet old school



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

Rockford Fosgate power 1000 mosfet AMP NO RESERVE! - eBay (item 320632244585 end time Dec-22-10 08:27:14 PST)

its mine


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> i would consider *750 plus shipping* if it was put into my paypal i would end the auction


Fire a shotgun outside and pretend you killed Santa . . . if the 25th comes and you still have this one


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

Oliver said:


> Fire a shotgun outside and pretend you killed Santa . . . if the 25th comes and you still have this one



soooo what do you mean lol


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

common guys its ending tomm and its cheappp


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

I am sure part of the problem is a low feedback count. People can be a little cautious on the larger purchases with low feedback, myself included. Now since I know you are a member here and selling on ebay that does help to this audience, but the majority of ebayers probably wont see this here. Good luck!


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks .... also on caco and caraudio.com


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

new auction is ending today, and it is under 500 right now!


----------

